# Typical DD, every week a new issue!



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I heavily multi-app, it’s required these days to make decent money. Usually I leave them all running but sometimes it’s necessary to “pause” DD.

Last night in typical DD fashion, as soon as I log on I’m deluged with garbage offers. I declined over 20 in a row and every couple I am paused. That’s typical nothing new there to get a 10 minute pause for declining offers. On the last one when I was put on pause , it went down to five minutes! What the hell!

Then, I got a very large GH catering offer which I grabbed it was a great payday! In a case like this I can’t take more orders from DD while handling a large order so I paused DD. Instead of the normal 35 minute pause, I get a 10 minute pause. It forced me to keep resuming and re-pausing while I was completing the GH order. 

For the rest of the night all I could get were 10 minute pauses. What the hell DoorDash! Is that my punishment for pausing your buggy app? I tried several times to delete and reinstall the app and it didn’t correct either pause issue. A five minute pause for declining offers and a 10 minute pause for when I try to pause it.

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It's usually 10 minutes. 

I'll never really know though, since half the time it pauses for me it never bothers to tell me, ends my dash and logs me out all with the app still spinning and open for hours.

The only way to even know if you are paused or not is to click pause, and see if you are magically "already paused".


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> It's usually 10 minutes.
> 
> I'll never really know though, since half the time it pauses for me it never bothers to tell me, ends my dash and logs me out all with the app still spinning and open for hours.
> 
> The only way to even know if you are paused or not is to click pause, and see if you are magically "already paused".


He is writing about the usual pause which should be thirty-five minutes and their forced pause is usually ten minutes …

So what he is describing is they changed the pausing feature and lowered it down to ten minutes if you pause and five minutes if they pause…


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I heavily multi-app, it’s required these days to make decent money. Usually I leave them all running but sometimes it’s necessary to “pause” DD.
> 
> Last night in typical DD fashion, as soon as I log on I’m deluged with garbage offers. I declined over 20 in a row and every couple I am paused. That’s typical nothing new there to get a 10 minute pause for declining offers. On the last one when I was put on pause , it went down to five minutes! What the hell!
> 
> ...


They know you are not one of those ants that solely rely on them, so DD is now focusing on you and teaching you that it is them or us!!!

I haven’t ran a DD in almost a month but will next weekend to get it going again in San Antonio…

Did you read Hub might be up for sale again?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Seems like all app companies play these games.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> He is writing about the usual pause which should be thirty-five minutes and their forced pause is usually ten minutes …
> 
> So what he is describing is they changed the pausing feature and lowered it down to ten minutes if you pause and five minutes if they pause…


I'm aware. It's a 10 minute timer now.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I'm aware. It's a 10 minute timer now.


Wow, that is just wrong as can be!!!

I mean Favor gives us fifteen minutes, and Uber you can pause or just stop but Hub gave us ten minutes and now Dash?

Hub is about to go up for sale again, so my bet is either Dash is making a bid or Lyft is and Dash is trying to sync there system to Hub system so if they obtain Hub then it will be a smooth transfer…


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I heavily multi-app, it’s required these days to make decent money. Usually I leave them all running but sometimes it’s necessary to “pause” DD.
> 
> Last night in typical DD fashion, as soon as I log on I’m deluged with garbage offers. I declined over 20 in a row and every couple I am paused. That’s typical nothing new there to get a 10 minute pause for declining offers. On the last one when I was put on pause , it went down to five minutes! What the hell!
> 
> ...


In IT talk, this is not a bug. Its a feature.
Welcome to the club.
It appears that if you pause after they pause you, you only get 10 mins until you accept 1 or 2 orders.
Then you go back to 35.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> In IT talk, this is not a bug. Its a feature.
> Welcome to the club.
> It appears that if you pause after they pause you, you only get 10 mins until you accept 1 or 2 orders.
> Then you go back to 35.


That sucks! Up until about 2019 DD only gave a TOTAL of 30 minutes a day to pause and the timer didn’t reset so if you used a 10 minute pause the next time you paused you would only get 20 minutes etc.etc..

They then allowed unlimited pausing specifically to draw UE drivers (remember when UE dominated) to multi app and get their orders delivered. Guess they have enough drivers now so they’re pulling back to make it more difficult to multi app. Oh well, I’ll have to adapt. I’m not going to stop multi apping so I guess my ar will go even lower (if that’s possible ).


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> That sucks! Up until about 2019 DD only gave a TOTAL of 30 minutes a day to pause and the timer didn’t reset so if you used a 10 minute pause the next time you paused you would only get 20 minutes etc.etc..
> 
> They then allowed unlimited pausing specifically to draw UE drivers (remember when UE dominated) to multi app and get their orders delivered. Guess they have enough drivers now so they’re pulling back to make it more difficult to multi app. Oh well, I’ll have to adapt. I’m not going to stop multi apping so I guess my ar will go even lower (if that’s possible ).


Overnight, they lowered the invite a friend bonus from $900 to $200. 
So I guess that backs up your "they have enough drivers" statement.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Doordash makes the uber app look really good. DD app, guilts you pauses you, Uber app does not. Uber app ratings are just a simple thumbs up/down and a few thumbs down wont hurt, yet DD 1 one star can get you fired since only about 10% of people rate. Doordash treats drivers like garbage.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I heavily multi-app, it’s required these days to make decent money. Usually I leave them all running but sometimes it’s necessary to “pause” DD.
> 
> Last night in typical DD fashion, as soon as I log on I’m deluged with garbage offers. I declined over 20 in a row and every couple I am paused. That’s typical nothing new there to get a 10 minute pause for declining offers. On the last one when I was put on pause , it went down to five minutes! What the hell!
> 
> ...


Yup, had the same yesterday. Today it worked fine.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

It's been like this for months on DD in my market. It does not matter if the app or dasher does the pause. Sometimes it'll pause me 10 minutes other times it'll pause me 35 minutes. If I do the pause sometimes it's 10 minutes other times it'll start at 35 minutes. Sometimes it'll restart a new timer other times it'll continue to countdown from the last pause (makes no difference who initiated the pause). Lately, it's just been sending orders and immediately pausing but the app will be open and look as though as if it's still running. I only do a couple orders a day on that app though I get irritated with all the clicking around declining and just let it pause or crash out.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m more concerned that lately DD keeps sending me “you missed a delivery opportunity” with no delivery opportunities. I can be in the app, nothing pops up - and then a banner that I missed an opportunity.

Also my AR is all over the place. It’s, say, 11%. I keep declining, and suddenly it’s 15%. That can’t happen if I decline. Doesn’t matter what falls off the other end of the previous 100. It’s mathematically impossible to grow on declines.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m more concerned that lately DD keeps sending me “you missed a delivery opportunity” with no delivery opportunities. I can be in the app, nothing pops up - and then a banner that I missed an opportunity.
> 
> Also my AR is all over the place. It’s, say, 11%. I keep declining, and suddenly it’s 15%. That can’t happen if I decline. Doesn’t matter what falls off the other end of the previous 100. It’s mathematically impossible to grow on declines.


Nothing is impossible with Doordash.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Nothing is impossible with Doordash.


Off-topic: Happy and Blessed Easter, Brother! 😘


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m more concerned that lately DD keeps sending me “you missed a delivery opportunity” with no delivery opportunities. I can be in the app, nothing pops up - and then a banner that I missed an opportunity.
> 
> Also my AR is all over the place. It’s, say, 11%. I keep declining, and suddenly it’s 15%. That can’t happen if I decline. Doesn’t matter what falls off the other end of the previous 100. It’s mathematically impossible to grow on declines.


The math with Dash has always been weird as can be!!!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Guess What.
All day today, the pauses were 35, and my pauses were 35.
They must've paused me around 10 times.
I'm down to 8%.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Yeah I was back to 35 tonight but had so many good offers on DD and so many bad offers on GH I didn’t have to pause much. Also on most DD offers I was shown the full offer value!!! These apps change day to day.🤷‍♂️

One thing for sure, toward 9:00pm the bad DD offers (fast food) came flying in but no matter how many I declined, my a/r wouldn’t drop below 13% it just stayed there. Same as @Ms. Mercenary posted. I must have declined the last 15 offers in a row before giving up for the night and no drop in a/r.

They are so inconsistent it’s incredible. Friday and Saturday night DD offers were the normal BS and GH had a flashback to very good offers. Then tonight GH was mainly trash and DD was pretty good. No one can convince me offers are not directly related to how many drivers are available. Multi apping is a must to catch which apps are hot on any given night.

As a side note, I talked to a UE driver who told me she was done with them after tonight. She was picking up an order with $116 order value and was offered $2.75 for a 7 mile delivery! 3 bags and 2 trays of drinks! The Obvious question was why even take it in the first place but she told me she’d only been doing it 1 week!


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

The only bug the really makes me mad is when DoorDash logs you off for not accepting a second third or fourth pickup while your trying to deliver a DoorDash order. When DoorDash logs you off and if you do get back on the order disappears. Most of the time you can't get back on and your done for the day or until a time slot opens up.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yep. The only bug. Otherwise, works perfeckt! 💩


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> One thing for sure, toward 9:00pm the bad DD offers (fast food) came flying in but no matter how many I declined, my a/r wouldn’t drop below 13% it just stayed there. Same as @Ms. Mercenary posted. I must have declined the last 15 offers in a row before giving up for the night and no drop in a/r.


I don't see why this is not possible without it being a bug?
If you are at 13%, that means you have declined 87 out of the last 100.
Why would it be unreasonable that you have declined 15 in a row previously, and you are just replacing them in your stats with new declines?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I don't see why this is not possible without it being a bug?
> If you are at 13%, that means you have declined 87 out of the last 100.
> Why would it be unreasonable that you have declined 15 in a row previously, and you are just replacing them in your stats with new declines?


Yesterday mine got lower when I accepted two doubles in a row. Was 16%. After two doubles became 13%.

They’re just messing with us. They want to anihilate our math skills so we start accepting their crap.

As for UE, I have an impression they’re committing suicide.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Why would it be unreasonable that you have declined 15 in a row previously, and you are just replacing them in your stats with new declines?


QUESTION: *would it be unreasonable that you have declined 15 in a row previously, and you are just replacing them in your stats with new declines?*
ANSWER: Plausible Theory.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

@Ms. Mercenary and @Seamus .
And I have seen my acceptance rate change while I am at home.
There are times that their screwed up system is extremely delayed and it updates when it does.
Many times it is not instantaneous.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I don't see why this is not possible without it being a bug?
> If you are at 13%, that means you have declined 87 out of the last 100.
> Why would it be unreasonable that you have declined 15 in a row previously, and you are just replacing them in your stats with new declines?


That I don’t even address. In my case the percentage GREW after declines. That’s not possible in any way. It should have either stayed the same if it’s replacing a decline, or decreased if replacing an accept.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> That I don’t even address. In my case the percentage GREW after declines. That’s not possible in any way. It should have either stayed the same if it’s replacing a decline, or decreased if replacing an accept.


Long story short, IMO, it is just their system going through one never ending hiccup, and their stats update whenever they feel like it. I don't believe they are wrong, just delayed at times.
Just like your lifetime deliveries used to update every time you did one.
Now they update after you do the first delivery on the next dash. Once.
And my Ontime stat is stuck at the same number for about the last 1,000 deliveries.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Long story short, IMO, it is just their system going through one never ending hiccup, and their stats update whenever they feel like it. I don't believe they are wrong, just delayed at times.
> Just like your lifetime deliveries used to update every time you did one.
> Now they update after you do the first delivery on the next dash. Once.
> And my Ontime stat is stuck at the same number for about the last 1,000 deliveries.


Which leads me to think they just use those ratings to get rid of people and they literally hold no objectivity and they can change them at will.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

By no means am I a great supporter of their app.
Yesterday. I get a really good Jersey Mike's. I rarely accept Jersey because they admitted to me that in store customers go first.
As I am there, I get an addon for Chipotle's which is separated from Jersey's by a wall. Again good.
I go there, and they tell me its gonna be a while, because it was 16 bowls and they hadn't started it yet. I could see my order on the screen about 2-3 back.
I call support and explain the situation. They completely ignored my arguments regarding the Jersey customer being delayed.
In short.
1. Rohit would document our discussion so I could counter any possible contract violation. Bullshit.
2. I should call back after the order was ready and get an extra $5 for waiting. Bullshit.
3. If I unassigned I would get dinged on completion. Nothing about about the waiting customer. Of course.
4. I complained about their crappy app assigning a 16 item order as a stack. Yeah yeah yeah.

Finally, I just hung up and unassigned.

My big mistake was not looking at the item count. I would not have accepted it. This was Chipotle, not Taco Bell, so the count is for real.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> And I have seen my acceptance rate change while I am at home.





Rickos69 said:


> their stats update whenever they feel like it.





Rickos69 said:


> your lifetime deliveries used to update every time you did one.
> Now they update after you do the first delivery on the next dash.


I don't even look at my stats enough to notice any of that. I'll have to take a look sometime.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I don't even look at my stats enough to notice any of that. I'll have to take a look sometime.


I’m a people pleaser. I look at my ratings even when I’m just sitting there waiting for (no) pings. 😂 It’s so stupid, I know.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> That I don’t even address. In my case the percentage GREW after declines. That’s not possible in any way. It should have either stayed the same if it’s replacing a decline, or decreased if replacing an accept.


Sure it is. How do you know that they weren't updating your stats from the day before, for example.
The only thing that is truly live is your completion rate, and your ontime (if it is going down).


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


Wile walking my dog yesterday old people were sitting on there porch . My dog took a monser shit on there grass ! Right before i could get the bag out of my pocket to pick it up they start yelling ! I said screw it !!! You clean it up.
Yes DD app some times will give me 30 minutes to pause or it will count down to zero. So i can only get 30 minutes to pause for the entire dash . I just let it time out and get ba ck on line . Yes i decline 50 offers to accept one . Who can work for a offer like 5 bucks 8 miles ? 4 a gallon .


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

BrainDead Driver said:


> Wile walking my dog yesterday old people were sitting on there porch . My dog took a monser shit on there grass ! Right before i could get the bag out of my pocket to pick it up they start yelling ! I said screw it !!! You clean it up.
> Yes DD app some times will give me 30 minutes to pause or it will count down to zero. So i can only get 30 minutes to pause for the entire dash . I just let it time out and get ba ck on line . Yes i decline 50 offers to accept one . Who can work for a offer like 5 bucks 8 miles ? 4 a gallon .


You should have asked for payment for the fertilizer!!!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

God bless you food app drivers. Doing mom and pop for years as 2and night job. 
I would be 1% acceptance


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> God bless you food app drivers. Doing mom and pop for years as 2and night job.
> I would be 1% acceptance


Not impressed. On more than one occasion I was at 0%. I blame @Seamus 😂


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> By no means am I a great supporter of their app.
> Yesterday. I get a really good Jersey Mike's. I rarely accept Jersey because they admitted to me that in store customers go first.
> 
> My big mistake was not looking at the item count. I would not have accepted it. This was Chipotle, not Taco Bell, so the count is for real.



True and true. I accept Jersey Mike's only to hit arrived then goto the bar or something for an hour.

Any place that charges $16 for a sandwich that takes 45 minutes is a total scam to say the least.

16 bowls from chipotle, they could have just bought a Mexican that could make them some real food.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I heavily multi-app, it’s required these days to make decent money. Usually I leave them all running but sometimes it’s necessary to “pause” DD.
> 
> Last night in typical DD fashion, as soon as I log on I’m deluged with garbage offers. I declined over 20 in a row and every couple I am paused. That’s typical nothing new there to get a 10 minute pause for declining offers. On the last one when I was put on pause , it went down to five minutes! What the hell!
> 
> ...


To paraphrase Gilbert O'Sullivan:

Paused again, naturally

"In a little while from now
If I'm not feeling any less sour
I promise myself
To treat myself
And visit a nearby tower 

And climbing to the top
Will throw mysel off 

In an effort to
Make it clear to whoever
Wants to know what it's like to be shattered

When stranded in the lurch"
By an app that is pausing
And secretly ends the dash
No notification 

"No point in us remaining
We may as well go home
As I did on my own"

Paused again, naturally.


By the way, I have experienced the same thing. It appears to be based on multiple recent declines as opposed to a low AR, though there may be a linkage.

Never happened to me, but I have read anecdotal accounts that the dash is actually ended, without notification, after frequent ten minute pauses.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ok @Rickos69, at your next council meeting please tell the good folks at DD headquarters 🖕🖕🖕for me. After a few weeks with the easy 2 step decline it's gone! Yesterday I after logging on I went to a 3 step decline. After declining about 20 offers in a row it went back to a *4 step decline!* I feel like it's punishment for my AR back into single digits!!!

I would love to see Tony Xu come out and drive for 1 night and have to go thru a 4 step decline while driving down the road and getting machine gunned with suck off offers!!! They are creating a total safety hazard! 🖕🖕


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

DD isn't hardly worth the frustration. I did a few on sunday only to be bombarded with feces all day monday. I didn't accept anything and of course was paused, logged off and ended without ever being notified, except for how busy it is once being kicked off. I don't make enough to deal with this garbage.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Ok @Rickos69, at your next council meeting please tell the good folks at DD headquarters 🖕🖕🖕for me. After a few weeks with the easy 2 step decline it's gone! Yesterday I after logging on I went to a 3 step decline. After declining about 20 offers in a row it went back to a *4 step decline!* I feel like it's punishment for my AR back into single digits!!!
> 
> I would love to see Tony Xu come out and drive for 1 night and have to go thru a 4 step decline while driving down the road and getting machine gunned with suck off offers!!! They are creating a total safety hazard! 🖕🖕


I hear ya.
The thing is, you never had the pleasure of a single click decline.
Therefore, you don't know what you don't know.
For me to go to single click then all of a sudden go back to 3 clicks, is painful.
Almost as painful as listening to the Cubs or White Sox or Bears or Bulls or Blackhawks losing all the [email protected]@@@@G time while I'm doing deliveries.

On a separate note, I am down to 97% completion thanks to Mother's Day.
For me, it is a rarity to unassign even one. I know where I'm going.
So I go to California Pizza as an example.. Took 10 minutes to drive there.
"We just got it."
No you didn't. I'm not Grubhub. I'm Doordash. I've been driving 10-15 minutes just to get here, therefore you didn't just get it.
"We're swamped."
How long?
"30-45 minutes."
Have a good life.
My completion will clear out in about 8-10 days.
My acceptance is at 13%


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Oh you didn't offer to go back and turn on the microwave?

This is what our country is lacking, the "can do" attitude.

Next time put on your top dasher hat and hop to it son!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Oh you didn't offer to go back and turn on the microwave?
> 
> This is what our country is lacking, the "can do" attitude.
> 
> ...


You laugh, last week the Manager at 5 guys asked me if I wanted to put on a shirt and help out!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> You laugh, last week the Manager at 5 guys asked me if I wanted to put on a shirt and help out!


I hope you suggested the appropriate method of lubrication. And or offered a complimentary bar of soap.

I keep reading about how its the worst place to work, they offer $16 an hour but that's "after tips".

I can't get over there's 15 people working there, you're the only one in the store and they can't make a hamburger.

I hate that place.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I hope you suggested the appropriate method of lubrication. And or offered a complimentary bar of soap.
> 
> I keep reading about how its the worst place to work, they offer $16 an hour but that's "after tips".
> 
> ...


A couple days ago, I picked up from them.
The order was waiting for me.
I asked, How is this possible?
Answer : The order didn't have fries.!!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Long story short, IMO, it is just their system going through one never ending hiccup, and their stats update whenever they feel like it. I don't believe they are wrong, just delayed at times.
> Just like your lifetime deliveries used to update every time you did one.
> Now they update after you do the first delivery on the next dash. Once.
> And my Ontime stat is stuck at the same number for about the last 1,000 deliveries.


Yep.

My on time stat has been stuck at 85% for years. 

Funny thing is, it raised to 86% one day, then returned 85% on the same day and been stuck their ever since.

Further, after new years day, I received an email congratulating me on my 37% on time delivery stats.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I heavily multi-app, it’s required these days to make decent money. Usually I leave them all running but sometimes it’s necessary to “pause” DD.
> 
> Last night in typical DD fashion, as soon as I log on I’m deluged with garbage offers. I declined over 20 in a row and every couple I am paused. That’s typical nothing new there to get a 10 minute pause for declining offers. On the last one when I was put on pause , it went down to five minutes! What the hell!
> 
> ...


Experiment, learn and adapt.

The obvious solution to ten minute pauses and inexplicable ending of dashes is TD status.


----------

